# Sabadell Expansion Accounts



## GallineraGirl (Aug 13, 2011)

It seems that several members have Sabadell Expansion accounts. Is this account really free of all maintenance charges, card charges etc? Have any members experienced any unexpected charges of any sort? We would be very grateful for any comments posted re this account. Thanks.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

GallineraGirl said:


> It seems that several members have Sabadell Expansion accounts. Is this account really free of all maintenance charges, card charges etc? Have any members experienced any unexpected charges of any sort? We would be very grateful for any comments posted re this account. Thanks.


It's all true - and we have one.


The only charge that we've been hit with was the deposit of a euro cheque from someone in France. I seem to recall the charge was 4 euros for a 250 euro deposit.

When I queried this the explanation was that as this was a foreign bank, certain checks had to be carried out - hence the charge.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

I have one of these accounts and yes they are completely free. They charge for the obvious things like if they have to reissue your bank card or anything like that and there is a clause that you have to pay in €700 a month. Please be aware that if ever you pay in foreign currency this does not count towards your 700-year-old month quota. A client once paid me in Stirling and when I deposited this in the bank I thought that I had covered my quota but then I ended up with bank charges the following month of around €25 for all of my transactions. When I queried this they explained the above situation and advised that if ever I wanted to deposit Sterling I should do one transaction to change it into euros and then deposit the euros in cash and ask them to record that it is wages – problem solved 

All in all though cant fault them - few charges went on in error and they took them of when I moaned!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

You should be aware that Sabadell is being taken over by Santander!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

baldilocks said:


> You should be aware that Sabadell is being taken over by Santander!


More info please - this has not hit the financial papers that I read yet.

I can't really believe it as they are the 4th largest in Spain (?).


.... or is this a wind up?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

baldilocks said:


> You should be aware that Sabadell is being taken over by Santander!


That would be surprising. Sabadel is one of the big banks, and recently took over CAM
More info please?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

snikpoh said:


> More info please - this has not hit the financial papers that I read yet.
> 
> I can't really believe it as they are the 4th largest in Spain (?).
> 
> ...


We have it from our gestor who has a sub-branch of Sabadell and they have been forewarned by Sabadell that following the move to Santander, their sub-branch will close because Santander have a full branch on the opposite side of the road. It worries the gestor since their gestoría isn't getting much work at the moment (few foreigners arriving and buying propertie, needing NIEs etc.) so the sub-branch is a useful additional income.

That is ALL I know


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

I am shocked if this is true. Sabadell have only just acquired CAM and spent millions (or billions) rebranding every CAM. Furthermore they only recently incorporated their Atlantico and Solbank brands to the blue branding and they are not one of the weaker banks in Spain.

From the information I have been told Santander are struggling more as a bank then Sabadell and it would come as a complete surprise if there was any kind of merger or takeover between them. For Sabadell to take on the troubled CAM and then the whole thing to be swallowed up by another bank would really shock me!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

steve_in_spain said:


> I am shocked if this is true. Sabadell have only just acquired CAM and spent millions (or billions) rebranding every CAM. Furthermore they only recently incorporated their Atlantico and Solbank brands to the blue branding and they are not one of the weaker banks in Spain.
> 
> From the information I have been told Santander are struggling more as a bank then Sabadell and it would come as a complete surprise if there was any kind of merger or takeover between them. For Sabadell to take on the troubled CAM and then the whole thing to be swallowed up by another bank would really shock me!


It would shock me too, and no amount of internet searching will bring up even a rumour. I would have thought the financial markets would have got wind of it, and if a local gestor is telling people then you would think it would have got out


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> It would shock me too, and no amount of internet searching will bring up even a rumour. I would have thought the financial markets would have got wind of it, and if a local gestor is telling people then you would think it would have got out


I can confirm that the rumour is now on the internet, so its out !. 

Now where did I read it ?


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

Yes I really like my expansion account and also had no unwarranted charges, I even get a rebate on all my utility bills that are paid by direct debit!

Excellent service from them all in all.

I really hope the Santander thing is just a rumour - I dislike them with a passion


----------

